# Weird glitch in my clarion pu-9469a -1989



## PatrikPeugeot (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi guys, just registered to see if I can get help. I have an 1989- clarion PU-9469A in my Peugeot 205 GTI, it has some weird glitch that it loses its power if it’s turns off. To get it started again I need to reconnect it to either power or earth. I made a film of the problem.


----------

